# Snow Friday Night/Saturday?



## adamti91 (Nov 1, 2007)

Noel looks like might come onto land sometime Friday night or Saturday. Surely temps. will be cold enough for some snow at higher elevations?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 1, 2007)

dont know about snow, but I'll be surfing Sunday AM for sure,,,,forecast 6-8' with NW winds....


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2007)

Might see it in the mountains, but it might not be cold enough. Would be nice to have another Wilpha that dumped 3' of snow in October 2005 but I don't see it this time.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 2, 2007)

Noel was a tropical hurricane; wouldn't that mean it was bringing warm, moist air, not cold, with it?
Or is there enough standing cold air in the mountains to drop that right into snow temps when it hits?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the biggest problem with Noel is that the moisture shield is relatively limited to the West of the storm, so areas far enough away from the center that should have enough cold air in place for some snow won't get the moisture.  What Noel should do though, or atleast what many folks much more versed in meterology are suggesting, is that once Noel goes by, the very strong rotational wind pattern around her coupled with this approaching cold front out of the Canadian Rockies will help shift the upper level winds into a situation where the North Atlantic Oscillation shifts to the negative which gets our primary winds coming from basically the North Pole and we get a predominately cold air pattern(the same pattern that set up finally across the Eastern US in mid-Jan last season)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2007)

It would be real interesting to be out on the South and Eastern shores of Nantucket as Noel goes by.  NOAA forcasts are calling for waves in the 15 to 20 foot range with swells offshore maxing out at close to 30 feet!  

I figure with the gusts to 50 that their forcasting for my area of Eastern CT that should just about take care of the remaining leaves on my trees


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out the wave heights from this NOAA buoy located a few hundred miles off the NC coast.  Max wave height of 37.1ft!
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/show_plot.php?station=41048&meas=sght&uom=E


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2007)

I am on the east end of LI..going to check out the waves later..I will take some pics for ya.


----------



## wxdog (Nov 3, 2007)

*Maybe...*

Latest guidance has a clipper re-developing offshore Friday night - and it could possibly bring first widespread snow of the season to the Northeast. Need some time but right now, it's certainly interesting to watch it unfold.... ~ Russ


----------



## awf170 (Nov 3, 2007)

Baxter forcast:

*Tonight: *Periods of rain before 10pm, then periods of rain and snow between 10pm and midnight, then periods of snow after midnight. The rain could be heavy at times. Low around 28. Blustery, with a north wind between 20 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 9 to 13 inches possible. 

*Sunday: *Periods of snow, mainly before 9am, then a slight chance of rain between 1pm and 2pm. Steady temperature around 28. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 15 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...blat=45.020417&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=221&map.y=30


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2007)

wxdog said:


> Latest guidance has a clipper re-developing offshore Friday night - and it could possibly bring first widespread snow of the season to the Northeast. Need some time but right now, it's certainly interesting to watch it unfold.... ~ Russ



O-boy the 10th/11th could be some good opening days..woo hoo:smash:


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 3, 2007)

Irony: right now (around noon) the webcams show Mt Washington has clear visibility, winds of only 30mph, temps around freezing, and no precip. Far better weather than here in Massachusetts!


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn, too bad it's only going to be hitting the resorts in Maine/maybe NH from what I've read.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am on the east end of LI..going to check out the waves later..I will take some pics for ya.


Should have been bigger but the 40mph winds were bringing down the wave height a bit. I would say 6 to 10 feet.














lbums/y141/EEPG/Fall07125.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 3, 2007)

Apparently Nantucket and the outer cape got pounded; lots of beach erosion. Just pllenty of rain, wind and minor flooding here around metro Boston, and a bunch of knocked down trees.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2007)

waves this morning were stomach with some shoulder high sets, wind was WNW so it was putting some side chop on it, water was about 60, had a 4/3 with 5mm booties, no hood or gloves...3mm gloves would have kept me in longer, but the swell was fading quickly,...this was a fast mover....


----------

